# Power Maxed Jet Wash and Wax 5 Litres for just £14.50!



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys,

We have an offer on right now for Car Jet Wash N Wax for just £14.50 for 5 Litres. Thats over 20% saving on the RRP.

You can find the deal here. http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Power-Maxed-JetWash-Wax-Mesto-Foamer

We only have a limited amount at this price and once they are gone they are gone!


----------



## camerashy

Order 8609 placed.....thanks
Dave


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just placed my order also #8610. Been wanting to try this for a while now. Perfect excuse.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

order placed. how is the cheapest shipping option sent? hermes?
cheers


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Thanks guys for the orders they are appreciated. 

The option it will be set with OvEr_Kill will be DPD.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just asking because the next day dpd option cost more  thanx


----------



## keithjmason

Great!
Will you be stocking 5L TFR soon ?
Thanks.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

OvEr_KiLL said:


> just asking because the next day dpd option cost more  thanx


:thumb: you get a bargain!


----------



## Clean and Shiny

keithjmason said:


> Great!
> Will you be stocking 5L TFR soon ?
> Thanks.


Yes, we will need to get new stocks in should not be too long...


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Still a few of these left. I thought I would mention it here before I post on other sites


----------



## DLGWRX02

Thanks guys, mine arrived yesterday, hopefully give it a go at the weekend.


----------



## camerashy

Mine has arrived too......many thanks


----------



## Power Maxed

All who order from this offer that are members of detailing world will also get a special random treat from us.

Names will be confirmed by Clean and Shiny before any treats will be sent.


----------



## Hufty

Oohhhh very glad I ordered now. Mine was delivered today hoping this will be "the" solution for winter washing. If so I'm going for 25 litres, no chance of hiding that from swmbo


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

im the guy who ordered and had it leak before i received it, another one is on the way and should hopefully have it tomorrow  thanx for the service clean and shiny


----------



## Clean and Shiny

OvEr_KiLL said:


> im the guy who ordered and had it leak before i received it, another one is on the way and should hopefully have it tomorrow  thanx for the service clean and shiny


Hi Buddy,

We really cant apologise enough, the new one went out today and we should receive the soggy box back tomorrow! :doublesho At least we will be able to work out what the courier has done with it (I suspect football or maybe rugby).

Hopefully your one will now arrive well packaged.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Power Maxed said:


> All who order from this offer that are members of detailing world will also get a special random treat from us.
> 
> Names will be confirmed by Clean and Shiny before any treats will be sent.


Thats very kind of you Power Maxed, we will update you on Friday with details. :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Clean and Shiny said:


> Thats very kind of you Power Maxed, we will update you on Friday with details. :thumb:


pump arrived today man  well done for the excellent customer service john and the chat on the phone a couple of times 
now lets see what mr power maxed sends us 
thanx john and wayne


----------



## camerashy

Very kind of you Guys


----------



## camerashy

Power Maxed said:


> All who order from this offer that are members of detailing world will also get a special random treat from us.
> 
> Names will be confirmed by Clean and Shiny before any treats will be sent.


Thanks and look forward to receiving your kind offer


----------



## camerashy

Power Maxed said:


> All who order from this offer that are members of detailing world will also get a special random treat from us.
> 
> Names will be confirmed by Clean and Shiny before any treats will be sent.


Thank you Wayne and the PM team for your most generous treat which I received this morning, it is very much appreciated and most kind.
Look forward to trying them out.
All the best
Dave


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

camerashy said:


> Thank you Wayne and the PM team for your most generous treat which I received this morning, it is very much appreciated and most kind.
> Look forward to trying them out.
> All the best
> Dave


lucky you dave, still waiting for mine hehe


----------

